# Africa and Mechanical broadheads?



## stikslinger (Jun 17, 2007)

For plains game what mechanical broadhead would you shoot or recommend?
I am looking at the Grimreaper 100 gr.


----------



## AKMATT (Jan 29, 2008)

*Mechanical Broadhead*

Check with your PH. Many do not allow their use.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

stikslinger said:


> For plains game what mechanical broadhead would you shoot or recommend?
> I am looking at the Grimreaper 100 gr.


Get 100gr Slick Tricks and you will never think again about mechanical broadheads.

Look at this link:


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=558281

Gerhard


----------



## kuduhunter (Jul 21, 2006)

i use the tekan II from G5. i was very succesful with my last two hunts in afrika.
ask karoojager, he can say much more about that broadhead.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Mechanicals for African game*

I shot an Impala and Warthog with Tekan II with good results.They fly excellent and I got excellent penetration as well.I still prefer a fixed blade and killed over 50 animals with Thunderhead,Muzzy and Zwickeys.My wife uses Muzzy MX3 and shot 6 animals with 6 arrows.I think the way to go is to bring Slick Tricks,never heard anything bad about them.Gerhard who sell them in the RSA?
Philip


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Shot on my last bowhunt in 2007 in Namibia 6 plains game animals with the G5 Tekan II.
Excellent flight and penetration - for me the best mechanical broadhead.
For fixed blades I would choose Silverflames or Slick Tricks.
Check with your PH if mechanicals are accepted or allowed.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*MONTEC G5's*

We can't stock them fast enough.......Nap hellrazer also are fast making their name here.


We steer clear from machanicals as they are illegal to hunt with in this provience(KZN)


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

If you want to go mechanical I would recommend Spitfire. Biggest cutting diameter and good strong construction. This year I am going to go the fixed blade route. Here is some photos of wounds on animals I shot last year with Spitfire mechanicals. Note the wound size.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

If you are set on using mechanicals you should take a look at Piston Points or G5's Tekans. Both have proved themselves on African Game.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Don't forget about or discount Rocket Steelheads.


----------



## juan (Nov 6, 2005)

*Mechanicals*

You can't go wrong with either the Spitfires or the Grim Reapers. I've always been a Spitfire fan and recently started using the Grim Reaper Razor cut with awesome results. They are razor sharp and penetrate really well even on solid bone. They can also be shot as a fixed blade. I would recommend that you stay away from the really large cutting diameters (1,75") unless you have good energy or only wish to hunt smaller game.

Good hunting
Juan


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

*Broadheadtest*

I've received this site from one of our locals Go through this site it will give you specs tested on a variety of things from foam-meat-iron on most of th broadheads Mach's and fixed. Go check it out Hav'nt been there myself but as i read you msg i thought i'd give it to you to look at.

Come back and tell us how you feel about the site. I will also go look at itand report back to you guys.

www.broadheadtests.com


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you for this link to a very interestingly website Georg


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

I watched a DVD on mechanical broadheads vs fixed blades this weekend.
The Grim Reapers were impressive to say the least.

Penetration was almost identical to a 2 blade fixed with a wider cutting diameter.

If you must use a mechanical, go for the reaper in 125grain.


----------



## winzo (Nov 4, 2005)

NONE!!!!

I am a professionl hunter in South Africa and I would advise to only use fixed blades.
We have had great results with Thunderheads, German Kinetics and Big5's. There are obviously others out there too.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

winzo said:


> NONE!!!!
> 
> I am a professionl hunter in South Africa and I would advise to only use fixed blades.
> We have had great results with Thunderheads, German Kinetics and Big5's. There are obviously others out there too.


Boet,

There is a couple of PH's on here.

We all agree that the visting clients need to hunt with fixed blade broad heads as we know how quickly a mechanical can fail.

But at the end the Outfitter needs to make it clear to the client before he get on the plane that if he has mechanicals on his arrows he does not hunt.

But thats between the outfitter and client. :wink:

My 2 cent


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

As I've said before, I'm by no means a mechanical "fan" but they have come a long way since the first one's many years ago. I will have no problem shooting any game with a mechanical like the Piston Point, G5 Tekan and other super tough, rearward deploying blade mechs.


----------

